# Adria Twin Water Tank Drain Modification



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm fairly new to the forum and have had loads of good info and advice to prepare my new (to me) Adria Twin for a trip to Crete in May. Thought it might be nice to put something back into the forum so I took a few photo's of various modifications. This is the first of a few and is to modify the water tank drain. I decided to do this for three reasons.

1. constant small water leak from the tank inside the van
2. My water tank lid screw thread is a bit knackered
3. The ridiculous design of the manufacturers drain. Having to take the lid off the tank and stick your arm in the tank up to your shoulder (I'm fairly short) and pull a plug out. OK in the summer if you don't have a knackered lid thread, not so good in the winter!

This is not a 'how to' guide, just how I did it. There may be better ways but it gives what I believe to be a fairly inexpensive solution. Photo's are fairly big.

List of parts from BES and Marine Scene
1/2" BSP female mini ball valve. BES P/N 8187
Square drive key. BES P/N 20754
Stainless 1/2" BSP hose tail. BES P/N 14558
Brass 1/2" BSP deck fitting. Marine Scene P/N 49011








I haven't included sundries like rubber washers, PTFE tape etc. There is also a 6" length of 9mm inside diameter brass pipe needed to extend the shut off valve key. I used This to extend the key:









Remove the tank (you can just about see a small fracture around the base of the drain spout which was causing my leak)









and cut off the drain spout flush with the tank. This leaves a hole the right size to take the 1/2" deck fitting.









Cut the deck fitting down so that there is just enough thread protruding from the tank for the ball valve allowing for any washers. I used a big steel washer and JB Waterweld (food safe two part mix putty which sets hard to help strengthen my tank outlet due to the fracture. I got mine Here but in most cases, a normal rubber washer will be OK.

This is how the parts fit together:









And this is what they look like fitted to the tank (plenty of PTFE tape on threads):









You need to remove the ball valve lever and file the valve operating shaft square to fit the key:









drop the tank back into the van and take a few measurements in order to cut a small hole in the side of the tank housing to take the extended valve key:









It's a bit fiddly to engage the key when everything is back together but it only takes a few seconds and it's better than sticking your arm into a tank of cold water.

Here's a photo of the underside of the van with the modified drain fitted:









While i was at it, I replaced the wimpy foam washer in the tank lid because mine leaked when the tank was filled to overflowing. I used a nitrile 'O' ring:









I have enough bits and pieces left to modify two more tanks (not including the lid 'O' rings and consumables) and I can make the extended valve key if required. The cost is what I paid including a bit of postage and works out at £29 per tank plus postage. If anybody wants a kit just pm me.

Nick.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lovely professional repair Nick,if only motorhome manufactureres put some thought into what they build we wouldnt have to spend so much time fixing them.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Excellent idea and brilliant photography


----------



## julieshakespeare (Jul 21, 2017)

*Adrian Coral S690 SC fresh water release drain valve/tap*

The instruction book is hopeless does not tell you where the fresh water release tap is.

We eventual found it under the island bed. You need to lift the mattress and bed louvre and prop it up with the wooden rode provided just inside the bed foot well.

To the right is a large wooden disc with a thumb hole, lift this out and the release lever is located underneath.

If Adrian think I'm going to do this every trip then it's not going to happen, they couldn't have put it in a more awkward place.

Ps you need to pull the central under bed drawer out to find a large blue plastic screw of lid, once removed lets you see into the fresh water tank and you can put your sterilising fluid in.

Good luck.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or through the water inlet on the outside before filling up.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't see any photos of the van, just 1 saying "Please update your account to enable 3rd party hosting" 

??


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> I don't see any photos of the van, just 1 saying "Please update your account to enable 3rd party hosting"
> 
> ??


And me too.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

As do I.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Me an' all.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

That's really strange, how can some members see the photos and other cant?

Is it because they were there to start with but have disappeared to everyone now?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Reckon so. There was a post from VS about some 3rd party hosted pics no longer working the other day. To do with photobucket I think. As I didn't understand it I didn't pay much attention. Doubtless that post is still here somewhere.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Looked but can't find it. I don't know where VS posts are saved.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Why don't you put a complaint in Alan to the owners, I,m sure they will listen to you and act on it quickly.

Sorry couldn't resist that one on a Saturday, must be so happy with having a week off work and being on holiday.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What is it that you'd like me complain about for you Paul?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Nuffink

I may have misunderstood your previous post Alan, I,m on my 3rd Guinness.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Reckon so. There was a post from VS about some 3rd party hosted pics no longer working the other day. To do with photobucket I think. As I didn't understand it I didn't pay much attention. Doubtless that post is still here somewhere.


Quite right Alan, Photobucket are trying to get users of their photo hosting site to now pay for a previously free service, more details in the link.

http://www.technewsworld.com/story/84688.html

Terry

PS

The folk that commented on the great photos in this thread did so in 2012, Photobucket only very recently pulled the plug.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I never spotted the 2012 date.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Me neither :-(


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Specsavers are doing good deals just now, well with a visit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like a Guiness shandy, fun to watch new barstaff try to make one.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

The pictures have disappeared because photo****it have introduced a charge system and as a consequence have screwed up images on many fora. It used to be free, and still is, unless you wish to show them to other people.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Me also.

Edit: Should have read past the first page, also missed the 2012 date.


----------

